# fd750d into a425



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2017)

I am going to install a Kawasaki FD750D into a425 JD tractor any input on what I might need to complete the job ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You will need to check/compare the 620/750 engines regarding height of the shaft from the mounting base, and the diameter of the shaft, and length of shaft. Also compare engine footprints to ensure it will fit. I would check with a JD dealership or a small engine supplier to see if they have done this before. 

I went to the small engine warehouse internet site to determine if they had swapped a Kawasaki FD750D in place of Kawasaki FD820D engine on a JD 425 tractor. Apparently they had done these swaps in the past, but discontinued using Kawasaki engines for repower kits on a JD 425 due to an agreement between John Deere and Kawasaki which voids the warranty on any Kawasaki engine not produced exclusively for John Deere by Kawasaki.


----------

